# Should I just consider myself not in?



## Short Circuit (22 Jun 2011)

I got my medical done last month, and he wanted my doctor to sign off on somethings. (eyes, and previous asthma history, symptom free for over a year) He said that if my doctor gave the OK, he would have no problem putting his recommendation on my file, and send it off to Ottawa. 

Anyway, I got the required papers filled out, as stated, I was told that the medical examiner sent my file to Ottawa. I asked if he recommended me, and I was told no, and they cant tell me why because they don't have access to the information.

My question is: do I stand much of a chance, in general, of getting in without the examiners recommendation? I know if varies, but in general, how to do I fair?

Thanks!


----------



## Sigger (22 Jun 2011)

Well,
A while back my shoulders were not 100% proven good to go, so I was not recommended. But after awhile, I did everything my Doc told me to do, and eventually she signed my papers saying my shoulders are good to go.
So now I got the recommendation, and am awaiting a posting letter.

Point is, if your Med O says no, you do not fair well. Its a show stopper. Try to get the info as to why you were not recommended, and try to fix it.

Good luck.


----------



## Ayrsayle (22 Jun 2011)

Not that I have anymore knowledge on the topic then you do - it would be my assumption that if your examiner did not sign off on your file, it would be unlikely you would go past this point. As no one has said you were disqualified however, there may be more to the story then what you currently know. I'd keep asking until you hear otherwise. Perhaps it is as easy as you not being recommended AT THIS TIME - which means you need to do some legwork (or arm-work, or whatever) to ensure they can recommend you.

Hopefully one of the people in the know will see the thread, and give more details.


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2011)

There are two piles of files - those that are stamped "I Recommend Immediate Enrollment" or "I Do Not...".  Those that have the "I Do Not..." often have some family doctor letters that have to be gone through carefully and take awhile...that pile also tends to be thicker than the "Immediates".  Also, the applicant may not meet Common Enrollment Medical Standards - if that's the case, the file needs to be reviewed and a letter sent stating why the applicant was rejected on medical grounds. The Recruit Medical Officers will go through each with a fine tooth comb, and if they meet standard, the person gets stamped FIT; if they feel the person doesn't, again, a letter gets drafted and sent outlining the reasons why.  The only way the person doing the medical at the CFRC is likely to say "No Freaking Way" is if there is a huge red flag where they don't meet CEMS - an eye missing or not working, they're escorted there by a psychiatric orderly, active asthma, etc.  They'll often just stop the interview right there and suggest the person withdraw the application so as not to waste anymore time.  I've also told people that based on something that came up in the interview or from the doctor letters that return, they likely won't make it past the RMO's office ( for instance, guy showed up with a family doctor letter that disclosed a medical issue he'd "neglected" to mention under direct questioning that was an automatic disqualifier - one of those "Gotcha!!" things).  

To answer the question - it all depends on those letters.  I'm willing to bet you got a "Not Immediate" stamp simply because of the letters or something on them raised a flag.

MM


----------



## Short Circuit (24 Jun 2011)

thanks for the replies. Hopefully it works out.


----------

